# Amnesty for illegal homes in Andalucía



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The President of the Junta de Andalucia announced that following talks with the British government they are prepared to change the planning regulations to spare homes that were built illegally on non-urbanised land. This was approved by the parliament yesterday (IU opposed, PP abstained).

Susana Díaz is going to change town planning ordinations to accommodate all the illegal properties.

It has been revealed the British Government called the Junta about the illegal homes in Málaga.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Please tell them to call the Cantabrian government and do the same. They want to tear down something like 200 homes in Argoños. I simply cannot believe that those who initially gave permission to build have not been strung up by their little toe from the town hall.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I posted a thread about this the other day:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...lucia-announcement-re-illegal-properties.html

Unless something has changed since the Diario Sur report appeared (and it´s in Sur in English today too) then this will only affect a small percentage of the illegal properties - those on sub-divided parcelas - and it will only bring them within the scope of the law which allows them to be "regularised", not made fully legal.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Well, she is talking about up to 300,000 homes across Andalucía. It would certainly be a boost to the property market. We'll have to wait and see I guess.



> In Málaga province alone there are some 50,000 illegal properties and across Andalucía between 250,000 and 300,000.
> 
> At the start of 2012 the then President of the Junta, José Antonio Griñán, approved a decree for the regularisation of homes in Andalucía, but after two years hardly any properties had benefited.
> 
> ...


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

This from El Pais 22nd September...
British homeowners optimistic after Andalusia regional government ruling | In English | EL PAÍS


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

*Urban Sprawl Wins/ The Environment Loses!*

Hi all - whilst I appreciate, fully, the emotional and financial distress caused to thousands of duped, innocent home owners caught up in these corruption scandals, I 'm also very mindful of the effect on the natural environment of those illegally -constructed properties! 

Of course, we humans can continue to proliferate and build our homes right across all open land, but what, in the end, will we have left, to pass on to future generations..? I, for one, would not wish to live in a world of 'wall to wall' buildings, devoid of nature, with all other species dead and gone!

Here's a link to the website for Spain's '_Ecologistas enacción_', which has been challenging the Junta de Andalucía', on this very issue. I Other similar orgs. have also been involved in the defence of the '_naturaleza' _and of farmland! 

BTW, I've been unable to access the '_English'_ version, so please use a '_Translation' _tool to read it in that language - apologies to the Mods! 

La presidenta de la Junta apuesta por el urbanismo ilegal | Ecologistas en Acción

Many of the properties concerned are, in fact, '_holiday homes'_, so which should have the priority - concrete or countryside..? Of course, the purchasers should be fully-compensated, but I support the environmentalists!


Saludos,
GC


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The road is now clear in 82 Andalusian towns for owners to make their properties legal.

The illegally built homes can now be regularised in 82 municipalities - Andalucía - Spain news


----------

